# Broncos-Viked



## FLWingNut (Nov 19, 2005)

This isn't a D* question, but just curious. Anybody know why the Broncos/ Vikings game was on Fox instead of CBS? Since the AFC team was on the road, shouldn't it have been a CBS game?


----------



## markman07 (Dec 22, 2005)

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.co...edule-flexes-broncos-vikings-from-cbs-to-fox/


----------



## FenixTX (Nov 11, 2005)

Does anybody know why the NFL has it where whichever league the visiting team is from determines which network broadcasts the game? That never made sense to me. Why isn't it the home team that determines which network broadcasts the game?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

FenixTX said:


> Does anybody know why the NFL has it where whichever league the visiting team is from determines which network broadcasts the game? That never made sense to me. Why isn't it the home team that determines which network broadcasts the game?


it was explained to me (many years ago)... 
It is the assumption that a larger portion of the viewer's on TV comes from the visitors.

(Which is kinda goofy, to think that the 70k fans in the stands, makes that much of a difference in viewing numbers)


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

"FenixTX" said:


> Does anybody know why the NFL has it where whichever league the visiting team is from determines which network broadcasts the game? That never made sense to me. Why isn't it the home team that determines which network broadcasts the game?


I always figured it like this... CBS gets AFC home games all season... FOX similarly gets NFC games all season...

For intra-conference match ups, giving the opposite network the conference home game gives each network a shot at covering the other conference at home.


----------



## Garyunc (Oct 8, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I always figured it like this... CBS gets AFC home games all season... FOX similarly gets NFC games all season...
> 
> For intra-conference match ups, giving the opposite network the conference home game gives each network a shot at covering the other conference at home.


This is the reason. This way CBS gets to do an occasional GB, Dallas, NYG, etc.

And Fox gets to do an occasional New England, Pittsburgh,etc game.

I have always liked this crossover. I hope they keep it forever.


----------



## FenixTX (Nov 11, 2005)

"Garyunc" said:


> This is the reason. This way CBS gets to do an occasional GB, Dallas, NYG, etc.
> 
> And Fox gets to do an occasional New England, Pittsburgh,etc game.
> 
> I have always liked this crossover. I hope they keep it forever.


That makes sense. I can understand that logic then.


----------

